

Firefox 4 Beta: Experimenting With Multi-touch - CitizenKane
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/08/firefox4-beta3/

======
bni
Why doesnt Mozilla adopt the already widely deployed JavaScript touch API that
is already implemented and widespread in Mobile Safari and in the Android
Browser?

I have used that API a lot lately in my project and it works excellent. The
API concept in this Mozilla effort seems exactly the same only different names
for everything. NIH syndrome?

~~~
grinich
They probably want to do something new and not just try to play catch-up. I'm
sure at some point they will be standardized, but with different
implementation (and possibly different behavior), it's probably safer to have
different APIs for now.

~~~
zmmmmm
Oh, come on, how different can "MozTouchDown" be from "touchstart",
"MozTouchMove" from "touchmove", etc? And if they are different isn't that a
dick move in itself? It's like Microsoft insisting on its own DOM event apis
for no good reason. It achieves nothing, prevents nothing, just acts as a pain
in the ass to everyone.

------
chc
Doing your multitouch development on Windows 7 seems kind of bizarre. Even
with a vastly smaller userbase, I would bet there are more people using
multitouch gestures on the Mac (multitouch trackpads on the incredibly popular
notebook line, Magic Mouse and Magic Trackpad on the desktop), so you'd be a
lot more likely to get the feature exercised.

Not knocking it. It's cool to see people working on the cutting edge. The
choice of platform just struck me as weird.

~~~
mey
Any many of reasons,

Win7 may have a simpler apis then OSX to do more with multi-gesture that isn't
the pre-canned pinch/swipe etc actions.

The developers may have received funding from Microsoft.

The developers may have had more access to Win7 multi-touch tablets etc.

